# Oinktoberfest Row Line Up



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Here is the list.
Swine Syndicate (Wittdog and crew)
North Coast BBQ Society  (Wood Man, Uncle Bubba, and Bruce B.)
Shenandoah Q Crew (Brian J)
Double D's BBQ (Kloset AKA Dallas)
Ommpappy
Diva Q (and crew)
Strodes BBQ (Pals of Diva Q)
Misfits Of Meat (Mark and crew. Great folk)
Bill the Grill Guy (he's just showing up to drink your beer.)  
Joker (who knows, another guy to drink your beer. Make sure you have bottled beer. No can's for him.)  
John Pen (another guy to drink your beer, I hope he and bride show)  
Greg Rempie (fat chance of that! He's got a short leash from the front porch)


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Chris,

Can you tell if the spots are double or single?  I ordered a double.

Thanks in advance!

Dallas


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Chris,
> 
> Can you tell if the spots are double or single?  I ordered a double.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Dallas



Well, it was a double until they heard that I was coming to drink everyones beer.  They gave me 1/2 of yours to pass out in.  

By the way, I have my money on a NO SHOW from Greg so we will probably have his area to drink in too.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Feel free to pass out Bill, just make sure Pigs doesn't!  

Safe bet on Greg.  It would be nice if he could make it though!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Feel free to pass out Bill, just make sure Pigs doesn't!
> 
> Safe bet on Greg.  It would be nice if he could make it though!



Well I am not cooking at this one.  Just going for the fellowship of new and old friends so most likely wont be over doing it.  Besides, I have to drive the wife back to the NICE, WARM hotel on friday night.


----------



## Diva Q

This is shaping up to be an incredible weekend.


----------



## Captain Morgan

wish I could be there.  sounds like a lot of free beer.


----------



## Diva Q

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wish I could be there.  sounds like a lot of free beer.



My beer sponsor rocks


----------



## wittdog

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wish I could be there.  sounds like a lot of free beer.


Cappy in order for you te be there...it would have to be in Myrtle....You know maybe you could sell the radio station on a road trip to see what Q is like up North


----------



## Diva Q

lol if that is the case then it will end up being the BBQ Central Village


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Sorry folk. It's 20x20..If ya didn't pay for the extra 10 foot, your out of luck.!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Chris, as we discussed yesterday I did pay for a 30x20 space.  If you could confirm that with George it will cause less confusion at check in and still hopefully allow me to be with the group.

Thanks for the help.

Dallas


----------



## Diva Q

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Chris, as we discussed yesterday I did pay for a 30x20 space.  If you could confirm that with George it will cause less confusion at check in and still hopefully allow me to be with the group.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Dallas



Ditto here. WE did the same. (LOL not for any big cooker just for a bigger socializing and tent holding area


----------



## Greg Rempe

Why am I getting the feeling Bill that you think I am not coming on Saturday?


----------



## wittdog

Greg you could do a comp movie from the Oink


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

You got it. Dallas But you paid for it too.   20 X 30


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Thanks Pigs! Party on my extra 10x20!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Why am I getting the feeling Bill that you think I am not coming on Saturday?



I told you that I have a bet with your cousin that you wont be there.  I hate loosing money but I hope you do make it.  I just didnt bet on it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Money in the bank Bill!  Can I get in on some of that action too!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I want in on this deal! Only money to be made.(Greg no show 100 to 1)


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Make sure Greg is ineligible to bet.  You might just get him off the porch with those odds.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Make sure Greg is ineligible to bet.  You might just get him off the porch with those odds.



Shoot, we could let him hold the money and we would have to go to OHIO to pick it up.


----------



## Diva Q




----------



## Steve McMurtry

Hey Pigs,

I'm comin to hang out and drink somebody's beer!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I got the extra room as well.  Pigs, are you seeping...uhm, I mean competing?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Hey Pigs,
> 
> I'm comin to hang out and drink somebody's beer!


Hell yea Steve. We have lot's of room. (and will have plenty of beer)  Your more than welcome to come hang!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I got the extra room as well.  Pigs, are you seeping...uhm, I mean competing?


Get it right Bubba. I was not sleeping last year. I'm a big boy and will admit I had WAY too many adult beverages.   I was passed out, not sleeping. That crap won't happen this year (I hope) I just tend to have WAY too much fun around good folk and good times! I just ask that you guy's keep "the red dog" dude away.


----------



## BBQcure

After gertting my butt kicked by Diva in Merlin we will be following her to New York to sneak a peak at her operation and steal ideas from her    

looking forward to competing in the USA and hopefully some of the Canadian teams can bring back some hardware from here

Tim


----------



## atruckerswife

Tim

We will gladly pass along the trick at loosing tents


----------



## Diva Q

Tim,

I believe you beat me by 28 points in chicken.

LOL I think maybe I should have been paying more attention to your chicken prep than making nachos.


----------



## wittdog

Your welcome to stop by for a frosty bev at the Swine Syndicates..."Social Club"


----------



## wittdog

Yeah that was us......stop by for one at the oink or two or whatever..  That Franklin comp was a great time..I'm looking forword to next year.


----------



## wittdog

It's a good time..I don't know how old your kids are but for the littler ones there is some cool stuff..the Pumpkin chuckers are pretty cool for the bigger ones.


----------



## wittdog

I think the wristbands were just for the CD concert...I'm pretty sure you won't have to pay for the kids....If you have questions I would contact George at Adventures in Heat


----------



## Kloset BBQR

No the wristbands are to get into the Charlie Daniels Concert.

The kids will have a good time.

Are they going to have the petting zoo again this year or did they call that off after that goat and rooster mysteriously disapeared?


----------



## wittdog

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> No the wristbands are to get into the Charlie Daniels Concert.
> 
> The kids will have a good time.
> 
> Are they going to have the petting zoo again this year or did they call that off after that goat and rooster mysteriously disapeared?


Dam and that was the whole reason I had that huge spit made for the RK


----------



## Diva Q

*Re: Petting Zoo*



			
				CockeyeBBQ said:
			
		

> We'll have a petting zoo at our camp.  Free admission for ladies over 18, but we're going to charge a small fee for men.  Have to do something to recoup the gas money...
> 
> Small Print
> (Yes, I pimp out my teammates)


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I'll have two golden retriever puppies with me  (5 and 7 months) if the kids want to play with them.  It will be good for both the kids and the dogs.  It will tire them both out.


----------



## Diva Q

puppies???

You are bringing puppies????

Can I bring them treats???

I love puppies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Sure thing Diva, they love treats, hugs, and having their bellies rubbed!

Come to think of it.................so do I!


----------



## atruckerswife

Great puppies are one of my downfalls.

Perhaps I should bring my beasts, as they do love Diva's cooking.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Sure thing Diva, they love treats, hugs, and having their bellies rubbed!
> 
> Come to think of it.................*so do I!*



I just lost my breakast. :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR




----------



## Uncle Bubba

*Re: Cook's Dinner?*



			
				CockeyeBBQ said:
			
		

> Do they have one?  If so, what's everyone bringing??



one what???


----------



## Uncle Bubba

*Re: Read the subject line goofball!*



			
				CockeyeBBQ said:
			
		

> A cook's dinner!
> *Read the subject line*!  :roll:



Since when the hell did that ever matter here??? :roll: 

There is nothing really organized where you take the food to a central location and everyone comes and eats.  We can certainly do something ourselves since everyone will be in close proximity.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

*Re: Read the subject line goofball!*



			
				brian j said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba":1ye6edvt][quote=CockeyeBBQ]A cook's dinner!
> [b]Read the subject line[/b]!  :roll:[/quote]
> 
> Since when the hell did that ever matter here??? :roll:
> 
> There is nothing really organized where you take the food to a central location and everyone comes and eats.  We can certainly do something ourselves since everyone will be in close proximity.[/quote]
> how about a bbq central par-tay after the charlie daniels concert???  everyone should be loosened up by then.[/quote:1ye6edvt]
> 
> We do think alike Brian.  [url="http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=11109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=11109[/url]
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

*Re: Subject eliminated because Kevin is a turd and doesn't r*



			
				CockeyeBBQ said:
			
		

> I'm down with that!
> Are BBQ Central Noobs invited?



Oh yeah.  All members alowed.


----------



## wittdog

*Re: Subject eliminated because Kevin is a turd and doesn't r*



			
				CockeyeBBQ said:
			
		

> I'm down with that!
> Are BBQ Central Noobs invited?


There are no noobs here...just new friends we haven't had the occasion to have a couple of wobbly pops with.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

*Re: Subject eliminated because Kevin is a turd and doesn't r*



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> CockeyeBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down with that!
> Are BBQ Central Noobs invited?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no noobs here...just new friends we haven't had the occasion to have a couple of wobbly pops with.
Click to expand...

Well said wittdog!


----------



## wittdog

Oh Yeah you are going to fit right in......


----------



## Rich Decker

Looks like Brian might have a tall, good looking, full figured, modest dish bitch for Clarence.


----------

